# Avon Indiana Slot Car Track



## IndyHobbies.com

Have any of you heard about a new slot car track/hobby shop coming to the Avon Indiana area? Avon is just west of Indianapolis. They supposedly purchased the big track that used to be at Indy Slots. www.IndySlots.com


----------



## clemedc

I would like to know about it... keep us posted


----------



## scottman2007

yeah i would love to know about it a well.


----------



## 10rt14

I am new to HOBBY TALK, but I do have news regarding the track in AVON, IN. It does exist, and it will open for business JAN 3, at 5:00 pm. The tracks are the ones that INDY SLOTS had, and have had a lot of reconditioning (rewire and paint). The new shop is located in the first building east of ANDY MOHR TOYOTA, on the south side of US 36 in AVON. The address is 9145 E. US Highway 36, AVON, IN. Currently, the DRAG STRIP is not completed,but appears to be almost done. I was in the new shop Sunday evening(jan 1) FOR A SMALL PARTY, AND THE PLACE IS NICE,CLEAN AND WELL LIT.


----------



## clemedc

Swwwweeeeettt


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've still not seen anything. I was through Avon last week. Looked hard. Maybe they are waiting for something? Building permit, etc.


----------



## hurtsogood369

I do not have. Lot of information on it other than he is open and is getting 15 racers for FCR. I will be making my slot car return soon


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Location? Name of the place? Website yet?


----------



## hurtsogood369

Scott I'm driving there now. I know texting and driving is bad. I will give an update for you


----------



## hurtsogood369

Scott pm me your phone number.


----------



## hurtsogood369

FCR Racing tomorrow night at 7pm. 16 entries last week. I know of at least 3 new this week bringing the possibility of 20. 

It is located on the south east corner of US36 and county road 900. It is on the east side of Andy mohr Toyota. A building with three garage doors. Sits off the road a ways. Very nice facility.


----------



## clemedc

Whats FCR mean


----------



## hurtsogood369

It's a stock class from Parma. Fun class. Easy to learn. Easy to work on. 43$. For a Rtr. Everybody runs the same parts. Great class.


----------



## clemedc

I basically run T-jets. I assume FCR isnt HO scale?????


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

10rt14 said:


> The address is 9145 E. US Highway 36, AVON, IN. Currently, the DRAG STRIP is not completed,but appears to be almost done.


I apologize for not seeing this entry. That's the problem with looking at these forums on a smart phone. You miss stuff. Sorry to look like I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## scottman2007

So if this is the track from Indy slots ,is it the big D shape high banked Tri Oval????and they are running FCR so what bodies are the yrunning,?? are they likedoing a nascar class or and Iindy car class,if someone could also post some pictures that would be great...Also does he have pro shop in there to buy stuff???


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I received these pics on my phone from HurtsSoGood...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What is the name of the place? Do they have a website?


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah whats the placecalled and i know they run FCR chassis but do they have an Ind ycar class and stock car class,what nights do they run. and yeah they need a website as well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A r/c racing friend of mine said he thought it was called "FAST TRACK." Makes sense.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Sorry guys work has been crazy and have been rushing the last week. 

Track is called fast tracks
Located at 900 east and us 36 in Avon. Right next to Andy mohr Toyota. 
It is the same track from slots just in much better condition. 2.6 sec laps.


----------



## hurtsogood369

They race we'd night fcr. Saturday night is fcr and 4"in champion with hawk 7 tamper proof motor.


----------



## hurtsogood369

For any other questions you can email me [email protected]. I'll get back to that very quickly.


----------



## Rolls

Here is their website, for those interested:

http://fasttracksraceway.com/index.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I will get it on the homepage of www.IndyHobbies.com this weekend. Anything to help spread the word. Its all good!


----------



## scottman2007

Cool website although race schedule just has hours and not what night they run what.iam guessing it will be added soon???..nice looking place.like to see some drag racing happening:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## scottman2007

Are they ever going to update the race shedule page.saturday night at what times and what bodies and so on ,is there any drag racing yet?? gott a keep the site up and advertise if its going to stay in business


----------



## martin026

I have seen website and read all discussion happened before. This track looks great and It will we fastest in near future. One question I want to know that "is this track opens only for drag races or any other races like stock car races will happen in near future?"

___________________
Nascar winner


----------



## clemedc

What type of HO racing will they have, Drag racing etc. RULES???


----------



## hurtsogood369

scottman2007 said:


> Are they ever going to update the race shedule page.saturday night at what times and what bodies and so on ,is there any drag racing yet?? gott a keep the site up and advertise if its going to stay in business


There website is a work in progress. I am in no way affiliated with the track other than a racer looking for a good place to race and I will do anything I can to help them. All fcr racing is with stock fcr per cut bodies. .015 lexan. Racing starts at 4 I believe. No to the drag racing there is an issue with the tree is currently working on. He has parts on order just waitin for them to arrive. Once again if you have any questions email me. [email protected]


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I sent them an email via the website and told them about this tread. Hopefully they will join so they can converse. It really is a great way to get information out. Either that or a public facebook page.


----------



## hurtsogood369

I have spoke to them about this website. I am in the process of writing rules for them to eliminate any grey area for all classes. Once completed I will have them posted on here. Also I will be putting more info on here once all is finalized.


----------



## clemedc

sweet that will give those of us who live an hour or more away a better idea of what to expect


----------



## scottman2007

I hate to be a pest,but their website needs updated badly. people cant go to ttheir website and see times of races,or results,and classes they run with what bodies.slot car racing in indiana isnt hugely popular and if a place is going to make it.advertise and at least post as much as possible on their websites,its just a fact, pictures of racing should have already been posted,and results .people like to see hpow many are showing up at races before they make the drive including me..this is how slot car places and hobby stores go out of business because lack of info.people want to see pictures of race night ,they want to see results and how many cars are showing up.just my two cents guys..nice place be a shame to close becasue of lack of info on a website.


----------



## alpink

what on earth did they do in the sixties to promote tracks and hobby stores?
did people just go there because they were interested?
perspiring minds want to know!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

alpink said:


> what on earth did they do in the sixties to promote tracks and hobby stores?
> did people just go there because they were interested?
> perspiring minds want to know!


I grew up in the 60's. It was just a different world then. Hobbies where as prevalent as video games are today. 

Today's kids...well, most don't know anything about model hobbies. They've never been to a hobby shop. All they know is what is advertised on the Disney Channel and what they see on the shelves at Walmart. 

Its up to US to spread the word. I promoted and organized the Haunted Hayrides in Brownsburg for 10 years and the Hauntsburg Haunted House. Those were charity events. All of us were volunteers, and we tried to spend as little as possible on marketing. It grew to the point of over 10,000 tickets a year! Much of that success was due to time and people coming back after having a great experience each year. BUT, we got a ton of free press from the Hendricks County Flyer. They are always looking for feature stories. Call them or send them an email. You'll be surprised! Get the word out! Your local Avon Chamber of Commerce is a good way too. I've been a member for a number of years. They are always looking for after hours locations and will help you promote your business.

Also, the Cut Scouts are always looking for fun stuff to do as groups. Contact the Hou Koda District (www.houkoda.org) and let them know you have programs for kids. 

Last but not least, that's my whole purpose with www.IndyHobbies.com. It is a not for profit website designed to introduce people to all the great model hobbies there are out there. Its focused on Indiana. I've enjoyed hobbies my whole life and since I do websites on the side, I thought I'd do one just for fun. With over 20,000 hits, its catching on well. It's my way to give back to hobbies that have brought me so much enjoyment over the years. I've got FastTracks featured on the home page. Hope it helps!

We just have to let people know what fun they are missing! 

Scott Black


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

scottman2007 said:


> I hate to be a pest,but their website needs updated badly. people cant go to ttheir website and see times of races,or results,and classes they run with what bodies.slot car racing in indiana isnt hugely popular and if a place is going to make it.advertise and at least post as much as possible on their websites,its just a fact, pictures of racing should have already been posted,and results .people like to see hpow many are showing up at races before they make the drive including me..this is how slot car places and hobby stores go out of business because lack of info.people want to see pictures of race night ,they want to see results and how many cars are showing up.just my two cents guys..nice place be a shame to close becasue of lack of info on a website.


Yep, in 2012, your website is your life blood. IMO.


----------



## Kjcastor

*E.T. Bracket racing*

Fast Tracks Raceway had their first drag race event today and had 14 cars entered. We are hoping for many more entries next week. 

The format is a simple blind draw bracket race. Entry fees are $5.00 each and 5 enties for $20.00 max 5 entries per driver also 1st round buy backs will be available for $2.00 
Cash payout 1st -4th

The track computer system does not have a printer so racers need a log book to track their E.T.s

Eliminations start at 3:00 PM Sunday following a drivers meeting

The track owner has agreed to open the track before the race for open time trials


----------



## clemedc

*HO scale events*

Can you please explain what HO scale events you have. I understand your schedule but I dont understand what scale the races are in. I only race HO and therefore I am interested in HO scale racing.

Do you have HO scale drag racing?

Clem


----------



## Kjcastor

clemedc said:


> Can you please explain what HO scale events you have. I understand your schedule but I dont understand what scale the races are in. I only race HO and therefore I am interested in HO scale racing.
> 
> Do you have HO scale drag racing?
> 
> Clem


Fast Tracks Raceway does have a HO track at its facility but very little interest in racing HO at this time as for the scale of the other tracks they are 1/24 scale


----------



## scottman2007

Cool will ave to get some cars together for some bracket racing..
I would like to propose a a very cheap fun class for the 1/24 drags..is parma edge chassis with the super 16 motor and a nostalgia hard body Funny car body heads up. you can change tires only,body should be Pre 1980..saw this at anothertrack and its becoming very popular..what does everyone think of a cool class?????? :wave:


----------



## hurtsogood369

*New thread*

Lets move over to this thread for all information pertaining to FAST TRACKS


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4097794#post4097794


----------



## IndyHobbies.com




----------



## martin026

In very near future this track gonna be a very fast one ………get ready boom.:dude:

_______________
Speedway racing


----------

